# Happy gotcha day to my sweet Piggy! (pic heavy)



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to wish a very happy 'gotcha' day to my wonderful Ms. Piggy!! It was 5 years ago today she escaped herself from being in a bad 'home' of being tied to the bumper of an old van parked out by the street 24/7 with a piece of rope around her neck almost choking her, without food/water/shelter, and found her way into my life. She's simply awesome, definitely one of the most personality filled dogs I've probably ever had, not to mention smart, loving, loyal, etc..... LOVE my sweet silly beautiful girl to death. Also have to thank my buddy Brian for doing what he did in not taking her back to where she came from after she escaped (she ran down to his house after chewing herself free.... he had been trying to get animal control out there for several weeks prior). Hoping for many more happy healthy years together....

From today



















Recents from the past year or two










(ear rubs = Piggys version of crack, lol)










Always a cuddler



















Proud step-mama to "her" kids




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

The great turtle hunter (poor lil guy was still alive, just hiding)










Only Piggy...










A few hiccups along the way (Hip surgery Nov 2011)


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

And from her first night home with me 5 years ago today

































































Just thought I'd share...


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Great pics! Even better story.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Happy 5th to you both. 

Thems some great photos, I like the one of her and the brown puppy laying at your feet. The group shot is nice; then I saw her paw up on the other one's shoulder ound: its just like any family get together when the photographer says "OK, thats good, now lemme get one with your arm around her."


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> Happy 5th to you both.
> 
> Thems some great photos, I like the one of her and the brown puppy laying at your feet. The group shot is nice; then I saw her paw up on the other one's shoulder ound: its just like any family get together when the photographer says "OK, thats good, now lemme get one with your arm around her."


Thanks!! And yea the group shot is hands down one of my favorites.... and it was by complete pure luck too, don't think I could do it again if I tried. I had absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with setting the pose, they did it 100% completely on their own, and just happened to hold it long enough for me to aim and snap a pic (was a rough aim too.... quick shot). I liked the pic so much, I sent it out and had it printed on a 16x20 canvas, and it now proudly hangs on my living room wall right above the sofa, between Riley & Pipers CGC certificates





























Kinda funny too how this picture came to be..... these were the couple shots just prior to the one above, leading up to it

#1.... ho-hum









#2..... Whoa visitors!!









#3..... Playtime!









#4









#5









And then after all that, we somehow went straight to..... this









I touched it up some to get rid of the green glowing eyes from the flash, and it's still a little blurry in spots. But for the quick unprepared shot that it was, I was quite happy with how well it actually turned out! LOL


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day Piggy.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy gotcha day and such a great story. All your dogs have a good story. Love that picture.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Love the Piggy girl! You can tell she's such a special dog, and has been such a good mama to "her" kids


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Piggy! Jared, you may already know this but she's my favorite of your three (shah, don't tell Piper and Riley)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics. nice cuddles.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

thirdgenlxi said:


> Always a cuddler


I dont have a lot of luck with "me 'n the dog" photos. Looks like one with flash, one without, did you take these with a real camera? Im using my phone's 8 megapixel camera. Why canvas instead of a mounted enlargement? Ive never seen that before.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What fantastic photos and what a wonderful story, she looks sad and wise and what a great thing you did in rescuing her. I'm sure she is NOT sad now of course, just the doleful expression in her face. It almost brought a tear to my eye thinking about Piggy tied up 24/7, people can be so cruel and ignorant.

(My daughter always says about Stanley, "can you see the sadness?" of course he's not, he's a very lucky dog enjoying his retirement and has absolutely nothing to feel sad about, just kind of looks serious a lot of the time.)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are some really nice pictures. Piggy is a lucky, lucky girl.


----------

